# A necessary evil....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...25/Comparison-sites-are-a-necessary-evil.html


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use comparison sites to get a low quote then ring the Insurance Co direct to see what they can do.
Ive done this for the last 3 years.My last insurance which is with Hastings Direct was £355 on compare the market (which is the lowest qoute I could find),I rang them up and got it for £318.
It runs out in a few months so Ill be doing it again,see what I can do.
As a side note,I hate that pair of talentless dicks on the advert on that link.


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

^ Ditto.


----------

